# dental treatment/prescriptions



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello just a quick question, do any of you ladies now if you get free dental treatment  or free prescriptions while on adoption leave ?


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Quick answer - no you don't!

Pregnancy causes changes in calcuim levels (or something like that) so there is a medical reason for pregnant women getting free treatment.  

Bx


----------

